# Porta-bote



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey all,

I've been thinking recently that it would add a lot to our camping activities to have a small boat to putter around the local lakes and rivers. I've been kicking around my options, including a small aluminum boat, an inflatable, and this Porta-bote thing. Anything I get would have to be either stashed with our stuff (inflatable) or put on the top of my tow vehicle (aluminum or Porta-bote).

Inflatables seem to be a lot of work to setup and take down, and are quite expensive for the quality models (Zodiac or Avon). Aluminum is nice, but it would have to be pretty small for me to be able to heft it up on top of the truck.

So that leaves me with this Porta-bote idea. It seems very portable, but I can't get over the impression that you are slapping a little outboard motor on a flexible piece of plastic and launching out onto the lake... which is essentially what it is! It's got the advantage of being very light for it's size and load-carrying capacity, and folds up very small. In fact, I think I could probably just build a "sling" underneath the trailer and leave it there permanently.

The manufacturers website is:

Porta-bote

It's got lots of good info, and the video clip section helped improve my impression that it was more than a plastic toy. But I wouldn't mind hearing from anybody that has some personal experience with these things. Even if it's just seeing somebody else use it.

Chet.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Dan aka puredrifting carries a porabote, he did a pretty cool mod to his fiver to carry it. I read about it on rv.net. 
Haven't seen any posts from him in ages. Do a search under his name and good luck!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I believe I had Dan's direct e-mail around here somewhere. Not sure if I still have it or not, but probably not as I delete old stuff pretty often. But I can look if you want. Dan would be a good source for info.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll look up Dan's posts...

Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How about a lightweight canoe or sit-on-top kayak?

I bring a canoe camping....when we go to a lake or river. I can 'rack' it myself, as it weighs in at 75 lbs. My previous vehicle (TAHOE) had a nice rack with a roller bar on the back which assisted loading.

My wife hates canoes, and the kids have pretty much left the camping nest. No I'm looking at kayaks. I have an overhead rack on the NISSAN, and plan to use it for bikes/canoe/kayak or whatever.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I've had a 12 ft Porta Bote for @ four years and really like it. I carry it on top of the Explorer. I use a 6 HP Johnson, it moves the boat around pretty well.

My first experince was very interesting. Once the boat gets up on a plane the plastic bottom flexs with the waves. Not what I was use to with a hard bottom boat. It was a little un-nerving at first but once I got use to it the ride was much smoother.

I found the boat very stable. Last summer I went out by myself with the intention of finding how stable it was. I got the boat up on a plane and at full speed and turned as hard as I could. The boat spun out but did not come close to turning over.

I had it out on Lake Erie and the mouth of the Detroit River but I would not recommend it for big water and big waves.

It is just the thing for fishing and exploring inland lakes.

Keith


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

NDJolly,

A canoe or kayak is actually on the list to check out as well. I don't have a lot of experience with either, but they definitely seem fun and should (as long as I keep them small) be portable enough to stash on the TV during travel. I'd definitely like something that could take the whole family (myself, wife, 2 year and 4 year old), so maybe 2 kayaks...









Keith,

Thanks for the review, that is exactly the sort of feedback I have been looking around for. Your description of the ride "flexibility" sounds similiar to a Zodiac-type inflatable. We had a 10ft Zodiac with a 9.5 horse Johnson when I was a kid, and it liked to "flow" with the waves. It could really get-up and boogie, and was loads of fun to drive. I do have a few quick questions, if you don't mind:

1) Is the 12' model tough to manhandle around (as compared to the 8' and 10' models)? Weight-wise in the spec it seems alright, but you know how some things can be not that heavy but bulky. Is it difficult to heft up onto your Explorer? I'm a relatively healthy 200 pounder, so I'm not afraid to heave-ho...









2) I assume your 6hp Johnson was in the 40 lb range, did it seem heavy on the back of the Porta-bote?

Thanks!

Chet.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> NDJolly,
> 
> A canoe or kayak is actually on the list to check out as well. I don't have a lot of experience with either, but they definitely seem fun and should (as long as I keep them small) be portable enough to stash on the TV during travel. I'd definitely like something that could take the whole family (myself, wife, 2 year and 4 year old), so maybe 2 kayaks...
> 
> ...


1. I am 6.0" @ 215, I am able to pick it up and load it on the Explorer by myself. It takes some effort, but I can do it. The prefered method is to have my Wife carry one end and me the other. I lift my end on top of the car rack, hold it in place as I walk toward the midde, lift and slide the boat onto the top of the truck.

I use bungy cords to hold the boat folded. Makes it easier to handle.

I don't have any experience with the 8 or 10 ft. models

2. I never weighed the outboard but 40 lbs seems about right. I never felt it was too heavy on the back of the boat. I do move the 3 gal fuel tank forward to prevent too much weight in the back. I believe the boat is rated for a 6 or 7 HP.

Keith


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Great! Thanks for the follow-up answers Keith...

Chet.


----------



## portabot (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Chet,

There's a great site devoted to Porta-Bote owners and "wannabes".

Just click on: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PortaBote/
to get to the Porta-Boter's club.

They'll welcome you aboard.



chetlenox said:


> Great! Thanks for the follow-up answers Keith...
> 
> Chet.


Hi Chet,

There's a great site devoted to Porta-Bote owners and "wannabes".

Just click on: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PortaBote/
to get to the Porta-Boter's club.

They'll welcome you aboard.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you looked at the Sea Eagle
I have one and it only takes a couple of mins to inflate
I have also carried mine on top of the TV with very little problems

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't think we'll be hearing from chetlenox for a while. He is out on his 8 week, cross country adventure.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't think we'll be hearing from chetlenox for a while. He is out on his 8 week, cross country adventure.


I wonder if he has one of them Blog site like Ed did

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have a Porta-Bote. Love it. Tows like a surfboard, motors like a champ. We purchased a 5.5 HP outboard on Ebay. I'll post pix of that soon.

Porta-Bote docked:









Porta-Bote and Outback:









Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So Randy, now that you have had the PortaBoat for awhile, are you still as taken with it?
Any complaints or recommendations?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Just one complaint. The oars should not be used for propulsion. They should be used only when your outboard dies. Porta-Boting is a pleasure when burning gas, not calories.

Randy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have a little 7' sailing dinghy called a "Fatty Knees" It can be sailed or rowed and I have a little 2hp outboard motor for it as well. My dh refuses to get in it...well, it is a bit tippy









My little dinghy is affectionately named "Crack of Dawn"

see them here: http://fattyknees.com/


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Just one complaint. The oars should not be used for propulsion. They should be used only when your outboard dies. Porta-Boting is a pleasure when burning gas, not calories.
> 
> Randy


Amen to that for any boat









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I have a little 7' sailing dinghy called a "Fatty Knees" It can be sailed or rowed and I have a little 2hp outboard motor for it as well. My dh refuses to get in it...well, it is a bit tippy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skippershe, you bring a wealth of information to this forum. That little boat is pretty cute. How much does it weigh and what do they cost?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I have a little 7' sailing dinghy called a "Fatty Knees" It can be sailed or rowed and I have a little 2hp outboard motor for it as well. My dh refuses to get in it...well, it is a bit tippy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skippershe, you bring a wealth of information to this forum. That little boat is pretty cute. How much does it weigh and what do they cost?
[/quote]
If you go to their website, on the left you can click on We Accept Inquiries, then you can choose catalog and pricing list and they'll send you both. I can't tell you the exact weight, but I can tell you that myself and another person can easily lift it and carry it no problem. I happened to be working at Boater's World 7 years ago, when a customer came in and mentioned that they had a dinghy for sale. At the time, I had no idea what a Fatty Knees was, but I found out that I got a great deal on it. I can't remember, but I believe I got it for $400.00. Brand new, I'm going to guess around $1500.00. Have them send you a catalog, they're free


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

think I'll keep my eye out for one of these. Kids are getting too big to all fit in the canoe and we all love getting on a small lake and catching some trout.


----------

